# Need serious help!



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Everytime I try the wrap and tuck method on my Torque it slips out I can't keep them attached. I have no clue where I'm messing up but its quite bothersome. Any help or alternatives is appreciated.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, and welcome. When you go to do your wrap, do one wrap before putting the band on the fork and continuing to wrap and tuck as normal. The wrap behind the bands should hold 'er in there for you.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Crazy Canuck's got the right idea. A little rubber between your bands and the frame will stop slippage. Also, it sounds like you're shooting OTT. Are your bands going over the top of the frame and then towards you, or are you shooting 'African style' and pulling against the wraps? I've never done it that way, but it may also lead to slippage.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup you want your bands to bend 90 degrees over the frame. I also find it helpful to flip the tag on the power bands up and finish with a wrap or two around them.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I will also flap up the loose band half way through the wrap so its double secured. Like Raventree says.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The torque is an awesome frame but has some really wide fork tips so it's kinda hard to wrap. Get a good long tie strip and wrap it tightly. 
Simple Shot now sells some cool band clips for the torque. Have fun my friend!!


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you guys alot. I am pulling them over the frame and not against the ties. I've tried the flip clips and just really don't trust them. Lol. I may just not have the wrap tight enough.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative post


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Well guys I believe I may have it whooped. Just gonna take some shots to make sure they stay.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

After having one slip out on my Torque I started tying the end of the band first and then flipping it over for the second layer of wraps. Not sure if that's the reason they've never slipped since but not seeing that loose end hanging out is also visually pleasing


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Projectile Pilot said:


> After having one slip out on my Torque I started tying the end of the band first and then flipping it over for the second layer of wraps. Not sure if that's the reason they've never slipped since but not seeing that loose end hanging out is also visually pleasing


I started tying that way too after a YSYEO video on how he ties his bands. Looks clean, and rock solid


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

SFK - one newbie to another. Use a clamp or a vise to hold your catty when you wrap and tuck. That way you have both hands free. Honestly, Bill Hays and Nathan Masters look like they have 3 hands when they demonstrate wrap and tuck technique. I find that I need both hands to deal with the band set and the wrap and tuck elastic. Trying to hold the catty at the same time is way too much for me.

Also get some #64 office rubber bands and cut the rubber band once so that you have a nice length to work with. You can cut off the excess when you are done. A big bag of rubber bands is a cheap way to practice wrap and tuck.

Bill Hays, of course, sells a very simple solution that also bears considering.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I do this... absolutely no slippage. I use a sliver of solid elastic to brace the fold over. Stuff came free with something from China. Had quite a few feet of it. The bands will never slip this way.


----------



## edmackey (Jul 2, 2019)

I had the same problem with the tuck method. Then watched the u tube from pocket predator on tieing. He uses a small string in a loop to pull the last wrap thru....I cant explain it but its what worked for me and you can find it at pocketpredator.com/four.html. Its called how to tie bands....it has several methods...the string is about halfway thru the video


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Killa... TBG is much thinner than simpleshot black. Warning if you use the clips with the gold, you're going to slapped in the face! The way to wrap and be safe is like Urbanshooter shows in his picture, be sure to stick a matchstick in that fold. (I use the shaft on a Qtip trimed to fit).


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

I really couldn't ask for better advice thank you fellas so much. I'm getting alot more out of each tie and every time I tie it again I get more life out of it. Thank you all again!


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

I also wadnt using enough tie material ive moved to cutting a #64 rubber band once and using the whole band as my tie material.


----------

